# Don't You Just Love The Werkstat Acrylic!



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I am well and truly a convert of the Werkstat acrylic kit. :argie:

I have an ibis white Audi A4 S-line and my wife has recently acquired a pearlescent funk white Abarth 500 ( http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128 )

The finish I am getting of the Werkstat acrylic kit is awesome!

What makes it even better is that it so easy to obtain the finish. My ultimate all time fave detailing products!

My Audi -



















My wife's Abarth -



















Can't recommend it enough! :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Its the ****** innit?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Grommit said:


> Its the ****** innit?


Just a bit mate! :thumb:

:buffer:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Might have to try this Werkstat caper some day. Everyone who uses it raves about it.

Getting excellent results myself on funk white with Gtechinq 1.5, and the water behaviour is immense, not mention the near-on self-cleaning properties.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Love it on the Volvo 

I am one of the few using it on a dark colour to  

Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Arrrr there's always one and that me! I didn't rate it that much. I switched from this to a glaze and wax on my silver Subaru and the finish achieved was much more to my liking. Although the prime is a very good paint cleaner.


----------



## waito (Aug 20, 2009)

I've just ordered this for my white focus RS. Getting excited after reading this review. Great pics mate


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

waito said:


> I've just ordered this for my white focus RS. Getting excited after reading this review. Great pics mate


You'll love it. :buffer:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

waito said:


> I've just ordered this for my white focus RS. Getting excited after reading this review. Great pics mate


Like Grommit says, you WILL love it! :thumb:

So easy to use and a great finish for so little work :buffer:

Remember on the AJT tho', less is more (I found out the hard way:wall


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Yes!! I love the Werkstat Acrylic Kit. The products are so easy to use and the results are fantastic.



Lorenzo said:


> Might have to try this Werkstat caper some day.


Go for it dude. You'll be amazed  Polished Bliss have still got there 3 for 2 offer on...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Found these 3 photo's in my photobucket account I'd missed.

These were taken after a 'session' with Werkstat acrylic jett trigger :argie:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

It's great stuff!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wax-it/sets/72157628205191155/show/


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> I am well and truly a convert of the Werkstat acrylic kit. :argie:
> 
> I have an ibis white Audi A4 S-line and my wife has recently acquired a pearlescent funk white Abarth 500 ( http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128 )
> 
> ...


Didnt realise this is what you replaced the mini with mate  nice looking car! Tempted to get this bundle for my pepper white S.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

The results are good, especially considering the ease of use!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Found these 3 photo's in my photobucket account I'd missed.
> 
> These were taken after a 'session' with Werkstat acrylic jett trigger :argie:


Nice shots mate :thumb: How much coats of Acrylic Jett did you apply?



Wax-IT.be said:


> It's great stuff!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wax-it/sets/72157628205191155/show/


That Mini Cooper S JCW is stunning! :argie::argie::argie: Thanks for sharing. Im hoping to trade in for one of these, im on the lookout for a pepper white one.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Jammy J said:


> Nice shots mate :thumb:


Cheers :thumb:



Jammy J said:


> How much coats of Acrylic Jett did you apply?


On the last three shots there's about 6 coats. On the initial 2 shots of my Audi, about 9 coats of AJT.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> On the last three shots there's about 6 coats. On the initial 2 shots of my Audi, about 9 coats of AJT.


:thumb: Ive lost count how many coats thats on my car :lol:


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

this is defo my next buy cant wait for my Blacklight to run out!!!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

MickChard said:


> this is defo my next buy cant wait for my Blacklight to run out!!!


Don't forget Mick, the 3 for 2 finishes tomorrow on all the werkstat gear :thumb:

Ps you won't be disappointed with it at all!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I love the ease of use and shine but the durability isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

bigmc said:


> I love the ease of use and shine but the durability isn't all it's cracked up to be.


How long we talking?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

8-10 weeks at a push last time I used it.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

bigmc said:


> 8-10 weeks at a push last time I used it.


Thats pretty good imo, im a noob though coming from ag aqua wax who recently upgraded to optimum spray wax which i think is alot better


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not good enough for me tbh, people bleat on here about 6 months protection, I was expecting a lot more. Switched to supernatural hybrid and still going strong.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't like the fact that you have to layer it to achieve Any sort of protection and shine.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Not good enough for me tbh, people bleat on here about 6 months protection, I was expecting a lot more. Switched to supernatural hybrid and still going strong.


Dodo's Supernatrual hybrid is by far a more superior product.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

A reflective shot. Actually a 'double reflective'! :doublesho 

The Abarth is reflected off the Audi. The Audi is then reflected back in the Abarth.

All thanks to the wonders of the Werkstat acrylic kit :argie:










Did I tell you? Love the Werkstat acrylic me! :lol:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was at 5 months and 3 layers of jett was still doing pretty well, only reason I stripped it off was that it was a nice weekend and I decided to give the car a proper clean with tardis and deironiser. Thought 5 months for 3 layers was pretty decent.


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

johanr77 said:


> I was at 5 months and 3 layers of jett was still doing pretty well, only reason I stripped it off was that it was a nice weekend and I decided to give the car a proper clean with tardis and deironiser. Thought 5 months for 3 layers was pretty decent.


And I'll bet it was still going when you stripped it?

I'd say 2 layers would give 5 months comfortably.

I'd also disagree with the comments further up that you need to layer it to get 'decent shine'. Use Prime and you'll have a great finish, Jett Trigger will just keep that in place.

On a Golf/Focus sized car, one layer of Jett takes me about 10minutes from start to finish so adding 2 or even 3 coats isn't exactly a big job.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Guys , I look the look of this werkstat stuff. 

up to now ive only used ag cleanser and hd wax ( not much cleanser left ) but could i use this with the ag hd wax? 

ive got daytona grey , thinking of purchasing the prime ( 1 or 2 thought? ) & ( 1 or 2 jett trigger? ) on the 3 for 2 offer. grateful of a reply asap so can get order placed before offer up


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

If it was me

1 x acrylic prime strong
1 x acrylic jett trigger
1 x acrylic glos

Bargain at £41!

I initially do a coat of prime, then 3 coats of AJT & finish with a glos

Thereafter (I wash my car once a week) I do a coat of AJT to every 3 of glos. So basically a coat of AJT every month.

Keeps it nicely topped up! 

Just my opinion of course ... :thumb:


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> If it was me
> 
> 1 x acrylic prime strong
> 1 x acrylic jett trigger
> ...


I agree with that. Sack the HD wax; it's not great in my view and overpriced.

Werkstat will look far better on Daytona Grey than the HD.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Knowing it 3 for 2 , is it worth getting the dealer products and maybe like the glos getting that separate ?

1 x acrylic prime strong ? The that equivalent to say the AG cleanser?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sneak Attack said:


> And I'll bet it was still going when you stripped it?
> 
> I'd say 2 layers would give 5 months comfortably.
> 
> ...


Yeah water was still beading and running off, just had a lot of tarring jobs that month so the car was sore needing a clean down the flanks.

Would echo the comments about layering, in the summer I would put 1-2 layers on and the finish looked no different to 3 layers from what I could see. Did use prime as a base though.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

slineclean said:


> Knowing it 3 for 2 , is it worth getting the dealer products and maybe like the glos getting that separate ?
> 
> 1 x acrylic prime strong ? The that equivalent to say the AG cleanser?


I reckon you'll be fine with normal prime, unless your car is as minging as a tramps pocket then you might want the extra cleaning power of strong. :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Sneak Attack said:


> I agree with that. Sack the HD wax; it's not great in my view and overpriced.
> 
> Werkstat will look far better on Daytona Grey than the HD.


Will the prime remove the AG HD wax ok for me?


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

slineclean said:


> Will the prime remove the AG HD wax ok for me?


Yes, no problem.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just ordered the three bottles, after using PB white diamond and followed up with SNH I'm hoping for better with jeffs on my white rs megane, can't wait to try it out


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Same! I got the prime strong though and the other two in the 3for2 also bought the reccomended towels and appliers seperately so i could get 3 of each. Looking forward to this on my pepper white cooperS as it can be difficult getting shine and depth on the colour as its off white.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Just ordered some on the 3 for 2 offer for my new white car, hope it comes before I pick the car up, would love to get it looking like some of the examples above.


----------



## mojo555 (Apr 22, 2007)

Can you use the prime with a machine and is this better or not much difference???


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

mojo555 said:


> Can you use the prime with a machine and is this better or not much difference???


Yes you can, the instructions are on the bottle :thumb:

If you have a big 6 inch finishing/glazing pad you could zip along each panel in no time, the machine will give it good coverage and work it into the paintwork easier, on the other hand you could also do the same with an applicator but it will probably take longer and be a bit harder work.

I'm going to do my car on Saturday, giving it the full works :buffer: so keep an eye out for my thread I will start. As a newcomer to Werkstat I'll be letting everyone know my thoughts as to its ease of use and what the finish is like :thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have just made a switch to the Werkstat Acrylic kit. Just waiting for it to be delivered and some free time to get some on my car.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

My brother's VXR, it's just so glossy, love the stuff


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## veeedubba (Jul 14, 2011)

im a convert from wax


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> If it was me
> 
> 1 x acrylic prime strong
> 1 x acrylic jett trigger
> ...


Can I just check? should i use Werkstat Acrylic Glos after every wash ? ( car washed once aweek or two weeks max )


----------

